
Ask HN: What is a good alternative to techcrunch? - jdowner
I'm looking for a good source of tech startup news. There seems to be a lot of noise creeping into techcrunch and so I'm looking for alternatives that are more focused and less sensational. Any suggestions?
======
mindcrime
<http://thestartupfoundry.com>

and it's even created by our very own g0atbutt:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=g0atbutt>

so give these guys some support!

See also: [http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-alternatives-to-
TechCrunc...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-alternatives-to-TechCrunch)

------
clojurerocks
<http://www.venturebeat.com> <http://www.readwriteweb.com>
<http://www.fastcompany.com>

------
humj
HN is a pretty good alternative.

------
dstein
<http://thenextweb.com/>

~~~
maguay
The Next Web has been pushing out some really high quality content lately.
Highly recommended.

------
maguay
<http://gigaom.com/> \- It's really got tons of high quality content, though
often focusing more on enterprise tech.

------
solost
<http://allthingsd.com/>

All Things Digital is the best alternative out there along with of course
Hacker News.

------
profitbaron
VentureBeat, GigaOm, TheNextWeb, ReadWriteWeb, The Startup Foundry, AllThingsD
and of course, Hacker News

